# Bubbler/air stone to remove surface film in betta tank?



## DaEvangelist (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello all,

I've been seeing a white film form on the water surface of my tank a few days after water changes. I've been reading that it's basically dust, organic matter, and a side-effect of the water conditioners. I've also read that increased agitation of the water surface would help break up the film and get the particles underwater for the filter to suck them up. I know that it's not hurting the fish, but it just looks icky, and supposedly it decreases oxygen exchange between the air and water (I think that's just speculation though) Options range from just scooping out the film, surface skimmers, increasing the water flow through the filter to using bubblers and air stones to agitate the water.

Scooping it out by hand - I'm lazy. 

Surface skimmer - how would that work for freshwater aquariums? I only saw them in association with saltwater aquariums to remove proteins. Are any made for freshwater aquariums?

Increasing current - Danube no likey, so out of the question.

The bubbler seems to be the low-cost, low-labor way to go, but I was just wondering how agitating the water surface would affect my little betta Danube and his bubble nests. I created a very low current zone in the tank so he can hang out there and create his bubble nests and that's where the film is occurring. There is no surface film around the filter outflow zone of course. I don't know if he'll still be able to make his bubble nests with the air stone creating all that surface disturbance in the area. Has anyone had any experience with this?

Thanks!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

More surface agitation either through a filter or a bubbler should take care of your problem. I would switch to a conditioner like Prime to help reduce surface build up if you think your conditioner is causing it. It sounds to me however that you just don't have enough surface agitation.


----------



## bettacharlie (Nov 2, 2010)

*Change the water*

You certainly could increase the surface agitation, but you're treating the symptom, not the root problem. Your betta's water should NOT have a white film on top, whether its gravel dust or anything else. Just my two cents, but if it were my tank I'd be doing a 30% water change every day or so until that white film was gone. If you could drain the water by skimming off the top film, that would be even better. Agitating the surface is just pushing that white stuff around... ideally you want it out of the tank.


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

bettacharlie said:


> You certainly could increase the surface agitation, but you're treating the symptom, not the root problem. Your betta's water should NOT have a white film on top, whether its gravel dust or anything else. Just my two cents, but if it were my tank I'd be doing a 30% water change every day or so until that white film was gone. If you could drain the water by skimming off the top film, that would be even better. Agitating the surface is just pushing that white stuff around... ideally you want it out of the tank.


 
Hi i've had a small problem with this and trust me... i've tried to get rid of it with frequent water changes using a good conditioner it doesn't really go away till i use a little air bubbler thing


----------



## DaEvangelist (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for your input guys. I'll do more frequent water changes and see about SeaChem Prime and try those for a few weeks and check the result.

Waterbottle - How do you position the bubbler in relation to the filter? Do you have a betta in that tank with the bubbler? I'm just wondering how it would affect his building bubble nests with water agitation in the area.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well it has a lid and I kinda just slip it through the lid or through the back cause it can fit along with the heater. It doesn't destroy my bubble nests but keeps the film away


----------

